# where is the cheapest place to get citric acid?



## alexxa

I want to get like 500g citric acid. Where is the cheapest place?


----------



## solarz

citric acid? isn't that like... orange juice?


----------



## balutpenoy2oy

lemon juice also a citric acid, plenty in dollarama ....


----------



## solarz

what are you going to use it for?


----------



## ameekplec.

You might be able to find it at a grocer as people use it for canning. If not, and you want to find relatively pure citric acid (for whatever reason), try bioshop.ca - a cheap scientific supplier:
https://ssl34.alentus.com/bioshopcanada/presults.asp?product=citric+acid

Although, I don't know if they'll sell to non-institutional/commercial accounts...


----------



## CoryKat

You can get citric acid at New Directions Aromatics 500g for $7.28 plus taxes and shipping
http://www.newdirectionsaromatics.ca/citric-acid-anhydrous-uspfcc-p-535.html

They sell to the public.


----------



## alexxa

thanks. i am using it for diy co2 baking soda and citric acid.
do i get the same result if i use vinegar instead of citric acid?


----------



## bigfishy

I think I still have a cup of acid in the basement, if I find it, you can have it for free!


----------



## solarz

alexxa said:


> thanks. i am using it for diy co2 baking soda and citric acid.
> do i get the same result if i use vinegar instead of citric acid?


Have you done this before? How were the results? I would think that the baking soda + acid reaction doesn't last long enough for CO2 purposes.


----------



## alexxa

bigfishy said:


> I think I still have a cup of acid in the basement, if I find it, you can have it for free!


maybe later because i will try it in the summer
thx anyway


----------



## alexxa

solarz said:


> Have you done this before? How were the results? I would think that the baking soda + acid reaction doesn't last long enough for CO2 purposes.


i will try it because it looks like its better than yeast method as the pressure is stable and u can turn it off at night.


----------

